# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  عبارات تشجيعية لحفظ القران

## تقوى1

:Salam Allah: 

خواتي الغاليات اريد منكم اللي عندها عبارات تشجيعية لحفظ القران عشان الوحده تستمر في الحفظ مع التشجيع وياحبذا لو قصيره ومعناها كبييييييييييييير.

تحياتي

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## تقوى1

وين المبدعات؟؟؟؟

----------


## poufooh

يــارب اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك  :55 (8):

----------


## حرم ناصر ..

الغالية اكبر عبارة تشجيعيه ....أنك تطرقين باب من أبواب الجنة.......
جعلنا الله واياك من سكانها

----------


## اليشمك

يــارب اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك

----------


## ساره خالد

يــارب اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## الورد1988

اممممممم مب مبدعه بس القران اللي نقراه و نحفظة بيكون رفيقنا فلقبر

----------

